# Help reseting warning



## coco135 (Feb 20, 2013)

Since my wife reached out back to my son from the passenger seat I have a passenger restraint system malfunction, as shown in the picture.

Any way to reset it via e-sys or something like that? If yes, details will be appreciated.

2009 F01









Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## wturkey (Oct 29, 2002)

I was able to clear my airbag codes on my F10 using Shawnsheridan instructions:

Use Tool32, included with EDIABAS. 

Clear Fault Codes:

Assuming the fault condition no longer exists, to clear the fault code. 

1) Launch C:\EDIABAS\Bin\TOOL32.EXE
2) Hit F3
3) Load C:\EDIABAS\Ecu\F01.PRG
4) In the "Select Job: F01" window, select FS_LOESCHEN_FUNKTIONAL
5) Hit F5
6) "Results" window should show "JOB_STATUS = OKAY"

Note: fs_lesen_funktional only read fault codes, FS_LOESCHEN_FUNKTIONAL will delete it.

There was also a way I could read the resistance on each airbag which is very useful for diagnostics. I'd have to connect to the car again to remember where this menu was located.


----------



## coco135 (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks wturkey .
Got the "JOB_STATUS = OKAY" but still have the message.
So i guess it's a problem that wont go unless there's a way to bypass it?


----------



## spiderfly (May 10, 2013)

The steps are ONLY for clearing faults that do not exist any more.

You are right that for your case, it's a fault that is present in the car. 

bypass safety related faults? Better get it fixed than bypass.


----------



## coco135 (Feb 20, 2013)

From what i read online, it only means that the passenger Airbag will deploy in an accident regardless if someone seat there or not.
Since i'm on a long trip, i would like to see if it is possible to bypass it


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Try these:

ACSM3.prg (or ACSM4.prg):

fs_loeschen job
is_loeschen job


----------



## coco135 (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks Shawn. 
Doesn't seem to work, I get those results...















Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

I don't understand the Access Denied. Try ACSM4.prg.


----------



## coco135 (Feb 20, 2013)

I only have acsm3








Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

You need better EDIABS. 

Remove .pdf:

View attachment acsm4.prg.pdf


----------



## coco135 (Feb 20, 2013)

shawn...

With ACSM4 i get the same access denied error.

Thank you for trying!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Weird.


----------



## ingenieur (Dec 26, 2006)

spiderfly said:


> The steps are ONLY for clearing faults that do not exist any more.
> 
> You are right that for your case, it's a fault that is present in the car.
> 
> bypass safety related faults? Better get it fixed than bypass.


This is correct - what fault is stored?
Use INPA or the fs_lesen_detail job to get the error information


----------



## coco135 (Feb 20, 2013)

ingenieur said:


> This is correct - what fault is stored?
> Use INPA or the fs_lesen_detail job to get the error information


this is what i see in the job info (followed by runing the job)...

name : FS_LESEN_DETAIL
comment : Fehlerspeicher lesen (einzelner Fehler / Ort und Art)
UDS : $19 ReadDTCInformation
UDS : $06 reportDTCExtendedDataRecordByDTCNumber
UDS : $04 reportDTCSnapshotRecordByDTCNumber
Modus: Default

argument : F_CODE
type : long
comment : gewaehlter Fehlercode

result : F_VERSION
type : int
comment : Typ des Fehlerspeichers
Fuer UDS immer 3

result : F_HEX_CODE
type : data
comment : Fehlerdaten pro Fehler als Hexcode

result : F_ORT_NR
type : long
comment : Index fuer Fehlerort

result : F_ORT_TEXT
type : string
comment : Fehlerort als Text
table FOrtTexte ORTTEXT

result : F_EREIGNIS_DTC
type : int
comment : 0: DTC kein Ereignis DTC
1: DTC ist Ereignis DTC
table FOrtTexte EREIGNIS_DTC

result : F_READY_NR
type : int
comment : Readyness Flag (Standard-Fehlerart) als Zahl

result : F_READY_TEXT
type : string
comment : Readyness Flag (Standard-Fehlerart) als Text
table FArtTexte ARTTEXT

result : F_VORHANDEN_NR
type : int
comment : Fehler vorhanden (Standard-Fehlerart) als Zahl

result : F_VORHANDEN_TEXT
type : string
comment : Fehler vorhanden (Standard-Fehlerart) als Text
table FArtTexte ARTTEXT

result : F_WARNUNG_NR
type : int
comment : Warnlampen Flag (Standard-Fehlerart) als Zahl

result : F_WARNUNG_TEXT
type : string
comment : Warnlampen Flag (Standard-Fehlerart) als Text
table FArtTexte ARTTEXT

result : F_HFK
type : int
comment : Haufigkeitszaehler als Zahl
Wertebereich 0 - 255
Bei mehr als 255 bleibt Zaehler stehen. Kein Ueberlauf

result : F_HLZ
type : int
comment : Heilungsszaehler als Zahl
Wertebereich 0 - 255
-1: ohne Haufigkeitszaehler

result : F_UEBERLAUF
type : int
comment : 0: Kein Ueberlauf des Fehlerspeichers
1: Ueberlauf des Fehlerspeichers

result : F_UW_ANZ
type : int
comment : Anzahl der Umweltbedingungen
Je nach dieser Anzahl i (i = 1, 2, ...)
existieren i mal folgende Results:
(long) F_UWi_NR Index der i. Umweltbedingung
(string) F_UWi_TEXT Text zur i. Umweltbedingung
(real) F_Uwi_WERT Wert der i. Umweltbedingung
(string) F_UWi_EINH Einheit der i. Umweltbedingung

result : F_UW_KM
type : long
comment : Umweltbedingung Kilometerstand (3 Byte)
Wertebereich: 0 - 16777215 km

result : F_UW_ZEIT
type : long
comment : Umweltbedingung Absolute Zeit (4 Byte)
Beginn ist der erste 01.01.2000

result : F_UW_DATUM_ZEIT
type : string
comment : Umweltbedingung Absolute Zeit im Datumsformat DD.MM.YY hh:mm:ss
Beginn ist der erste 01.01.2000

result : F_SAE_CODE
type : unsigned int
comment : Wertebereich 0x000000 - 0xFFFFFF
externe Tabelle T_SCOD

result : F_SAE_CODE_STRING
type : string
comment : 5 stelliger Text in der Form 'Sxxxx'

result : F_SAE_CODE_TEXT
 type : string
comment : Text zu F_SAE_CODE

result : _RESPONSE_SNAPSHOT
type : data
comment : Hex-Antwort von SG

result : _RESPONSE_EXTENDED_DATA
type : data
comment : Hex-Antwort von SG

result : JOB_STATUS
type : string
comment : OKAY, wenn fehlerfrei
table JobResult STATUS_TEXT

**************************************************and this when i run the jod (F5)...

apiJob("ACSM3","fs_lesen_detail","","")

Satz : 0
OBJECT = acsm3
SAETZE = 1
JOBNAME = fs_lesen_detail
VARIANTE = ACSM3
JOBSTATUS = 
UBATTCURRENT = -1
UBATTHISTORY = -1
IGNITIONCURRENT = -1
IGNITIONHISTORY = -1
Satz : 1
F_VERSION = 3 00 03 .. 
JOB_STATUS = ERROR_ARGUMENT


----------



## maisav (Mar 31, 2013)

coco135 said:


> Since my wife reached out back to my son from the passenger seat I have a passenger restraint system malfunction, as shown in the picture.
> 
> Any way to reset it via e-sys or something like that? If yes, details will be appreciated.
> 
> ...


I think that the child's seat broke the sensor under the front passenger seat!!
It happened in my old BMW E46....
Then i don't think you will be able to erase definetively the message.... Only disconnecting the sensor plug...


----------



## coco135 (Feb 20, 2013)

maisav said:


> I think that the child's seat broke the sensor under the front passenger seat!!
> 
> It happened in my old BMW E46....
> 
> Then i don't think you will be able to erase definetively the message.... Only disconnecting the sensor plug...


Do you by any chance know how?

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

You need to use argument F_CODE (error code) with job fs_lesen_detail. This gives you a detailed info of one error code. To get a list of error codes stored in the module, you need to use job FS_LESEN instead (without argument).

If the sensor mat is broken, it must be replaced (if you are going to fix it properly)

Part number 8, passenger side:
http://realoem.com/bmw/showparts.do?model=KA83&mospid=51341&btnr=52_3482&hg=52&fg=10


----------



## coco135 (Feb 20, 2013)

Date: 16.02.2014, 14:04:53
JobStatus: OKAY
Variant: ACSM3.PRG
Version: 0.201
-------------------------------------------------------------

RESULT: 1 error in error memory !
-------------------------------------------------------------

0x93093A ZK10: Gurtstrammer Beifahrer : Widerstand zu groß

Testbedingungen erfüllt
Fehler gespeichert
Fehler würde kein Aufleuchten einer Warnlampe verursachen
This is no event DTC. This ecu IS RESPONSIBLE for this error entry.

Error code: 93 09 3A 0D
=========================

******************************************************************************
This is what i get when running Fs_lesen
Translating from german it says something about belt tension too high.

and this when i run fs_lesen_detail...

apiJob("ACSM3","fs_lesen_detail","","")

Satz : 0
OBJECT = acsm3
SAETZE = 1
JOBNAME = fs_lesen_detail
VARIANTE = ACSM3
JOBSTATUS = 
UBATTCURRENT = -1
UBATTHISTORY = -1
IGNITIONCURRENT = -1
IGNITIONHISTORY = -1
Satz : 1
F_VERSION = 3 00 03 .. 
JOB_STATUS = ERROR_ARGUMENT


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

coco135 said:


> Date: 16.02.2014, 14:04:53
> JobStatus: OKAY
> Variant: ACSM3.PRG
> Version: 0.201
> ...


Again, you need to use argument with fs_lesen_detail, in this case it is the error code ZK10, 0x93093A or 93 09 3A 0D, can not remember which one. You can try both.

Code says "Belt tensioner passenger: resistance too high", which means that you should check the wiring to the belt tensioner.


----------



## coco135 (Feb 20, 2013)

ap90500 said:


> Again, you need to use argument with fs_lesen_detail, in this case it is the error code ZK10 or 0x93093A, can not remember which one. You can try both.
> 
> Code says "Belt tensioner passenger: resistance too high", which means that you should check the wiring to the belt tensioner.


The argument F_code is already automatically selected as you pointed out

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------

